# Pci-e 1x, 4x, 8x, 16x devices



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of people look at those open slots on their mobos and wonder what else can be put into those extra pci-e slots.

i wanted to make a thread so as we find new items we can list them all here.

so lets start posting odds and ends that are all pci-e of some nature. 

DESKTOP ONLY.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999012






pci-e 1x to pci converter





intel pro/1000 PT dual port GbE 4x card


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

Useless PCI Card:
The Serial PCI card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815166005








Fitseries3 said:


> pci-express only
> 
> but yes... useless.




Gothca!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

pci-express only 

but yes... useless.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2009)

High Point Rocket RAID 2300





That is what is currently occupying the middle PCI-E x16 slot on my motherboard.  Better than any onboard card.



Fitseries3 said:


> pci-express only
> 
> but yes... useless.



Not really useless.  It definitely has its applications.  I've had to buy a few for some of my clients that have plotters that run off a parrallel port.  When they get a new computer, they can either kiss the expensive plotter goodbye, and buy a new one which can cost anywhere from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand, or buy a $15 PCI card.

Here is the PCI-E version:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 





Spec
Sample Rate 96KHz 
Digital Audio 24-bit 
SNR 109dB 
64MB of X-RAM


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

Quadro FX5800  $3,099.99





Spec
Stream Processors 240 Processor Cores 
Memory Size 4GB 
Memory Interface 512-bit 
Memory Type GDDR3 
DirectX DirectX 10 
OpenGL OpenGL 2.1  
*SLI Supported*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

lots of nifty items... http://hwtools.net/Adapter.html


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

Killer Xeno Pro 





Spec 
Speed 10/ 100/ 1000Mbps 
Connectors 1 x RJ45 , *1 x USB 2.0 *
Interface PCI-E 1x (PCI-E 2.0 Compliant) 
*On-board Memory 128MB DDR2*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Now if you really want to talk about useless, how about a PCI-E to Serial card?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124067


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Now if you really want to talk about useless, how about a PCI-E to Serial card?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124067


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

StarTech PEX1TO16 





Spec
PCI Express x1 supports 1 lane 2.5 Gbps PCI <- LMAO


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

StarTech PCI Express x1 Left Slot Riser 





Spec
Dimensions 6.22" x 1.26" x 0.59" 
Weight 0.13 lbs. 
^ lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 11, 2009)

most tv tuner cards are pci-e x1


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> most tv tuner cards are pci-e x1



but not all, PCI and USB are the most commonly used


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 11, 2009)

> but not all, PCI and USB are the most commonly used


True that, but not generally on a HTPC with multiple tuner's,but mostly on desktops and laptops


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Now if you really want to talk about useless, how about a PCI-E to Serial card?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124067


I almost had to get one for my UPS.  Luckily, my motherboard still has a COM header so just a serial bracket worked out. 

I'd rather use Windows UPS Service than dodgy software.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Time to upgrade to a USB capable UPS...


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2009)

An e-SATA card. Uses PCI-E x8.

Have $1600 to spare? A hardware RAID controller. Close to zero system overhead for storage/RAID. 






PCI-E x8 again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Time to upgrade to a USB capable UPS...


They are USB capable but why use dodgy software when a 3-4 MiB Windows Service can do the same thing?  Hence the serial cable.  Also, if you're in to building your own input devices and programming software to handle it, serial cables are the way to go.


That RAID controller looks tight. :O

Are those NICs 10 Gb?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bring complete useless into another level
http://www.shopping.com/xPO-U-S-Robotics-US-Robotics-56Kbps-V-92-PCI-Modem


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

pcie only please


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> pcie only please



mah bad
Didn't read through it properly...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

find a pcie modem


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://lefen.manufacturer.globalsou...Fax-machine/1014675017/Internal-Fax-Modem.htm
can't believe that they actually make 56ks


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen a few PCI-E 56k modems in prebuilts.  I don't know why, but people that buy pre-builts seem to like that they come with a 56k modem...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I've seen a few PCI-E 56k modems in prebuilts.  I don't know why, but people that buy pre-builts seem to like that they come with a 56k modem...



They're totally useless for us


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

kinda reminds me of the old CNR and AMR modems and eth0 cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2009)

1x vid card... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161197


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I've seen a few PCI-E 56k modems in prebuilts.  I don't know why, but people that buy pre-builts seem to like that they come with a 56k modem...



in case they ever find themselves and their computer in a seedy motel with only a phone line and an AOL dial up Free Trial CD.


----------

